# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Bremick Chemical Anchors

## TheOtherLeft

Hi guys, 
Has anyone used Bremick Chemical Anchors which are sold at Masters? They look very similar to Chemset Maxima Capsules? 
The Bremick website doesn't list any shear/axial load specs so can't compare to Chemsets.  
Cheers.

----------

